# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  La Vie Est Belle -- Seaside

## rivertrash

We are staying at WaterColor Inn in the Santa Rosa Beach area.  It is a short walk to the village of Seaside, where Wendy Mignot has her shop La Vie Est Belle.  Wendy is the daughter-in-law (I think) of the folks who own Bijoux De La Mer in St Barth.  Her shop is brimming over with beautiful pearl creations.  Our friend Missy (Gramchop) introduced us to the Seaside shop and my wife's first piece of this style jewelry came from there.  We made our first in-person visit there yesterday.  Wendy wasn't there, but Aimee, the store manager with whom I have done business over the phone and by email, welcomed us and sent a shout-out to Missy.  We learned that some of the kinfolks, not sure what the relationship is, are opening (or have opened) a similar shop in Aspen.  Does anyone know any more about this?

----------


## GramChop

37427_1522262893547_4762969_n.jpg

This is my granddaughter, Sofia, and the sweet shop pup, "G Dog", at La Vie Est Belle taken in the summer of 2010.  You can't really tell, but the bauble on her left wrist is her first piece, too!  I can't say enough positive about this and the mother shop in St Barth.  I look forward to visiting the Aspen location one day!

----------


## amyb

What a darling photo, Lambchop.

----------


## GramChop

Thanks, Amy.  I'll more than likely be bringing that same bracelet down to St Barth with me later this year to have Bijoux de la Mer make a larger bracelet as she is now a 1st grader!
Sofia on Slide.jpg

----------


## TomBeach

I was in the shop in Aspen a few months ago (January) and I'm pretty sure it's already closed....tough market.

----------


## BBT

Yes, it is closed. We went in in January and it was still being remodeled and by the 3rd week of Feb he had closed it.

----------


## Peter NJ

Missy she is the cutest!

----------

